# Cub Cadet Snowblower With Issues



## NorPlan (Feb 20, 2016)

:icon_whistling: Our Cub Cadet 24" Model # 31AM53TR596.. Problems with the Auger / Blower... Previous to Present use was about a month ago, all was good then.. Let me begin by saying we do clean out the unit after every outing.. Present task was a 2 day undertaking as we had 51.2cm dumped in the area..lol.. First day No Problems , 2nd Day started the Snow Blower up put in gear and proceeded to where we left off.. Engaged the Auger / Blower and the SB belt squealed a tad louder than usual when initially engaged.. Then promptly stalled, restarted and the lever to the A/B was limp No Resistence.. With my hand pressing down on the cable leading up to the lever on the handle the Auger didn't move.. Pulled the cover off and poked & probed around , even took a flat screw driver and poked around everywhere under the Blower Fan Blade at the base of the shoot.. Managed to fill about a 1/2 cup of chipped ice.. Kept pressing on the cable and the Auger started to move.. Gave the SB a test run as I still had the Mailbox to clear out.. SB would go for a couple feet then the Auger would die , I'd back off for a couple seconds and the Auger would start back up and SB would work fine.. It did this routine for a couple times on each side of the mailbox and work fine.. As it's Cable Linkage to the levers on the handles there doesn't appear to be any place to adjust any slack .. Same with the Belts.. The transmission belt was fine the Auger / Blower belt seemed to have a bit of play in it.. The cable is attached to the Tensioner Pulley for that one.. Thoughts & Opinions Appreciated.. Cheers Thanks


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Sounds like you have some frozen chunks hidden in the works. Leave the machine out in the sun today, its supposed to be warm, and let it thaw, then see what happens


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

:welcome:
This appears to be an adjustment problem. Have you *read your owners manual?*
It should have a maintenance and troubleshooting section. Read it. 
If you don't see any adjustment on that cable some of them have a multi hole adjustment down at the bottom of the cable linkage. I don't know if cub uses this but troybilts use it. Hope you get problem solved.


----------



## NorPlan (Feb 20, 2016)

skutflut said:


> Sounds like you have some frozen chunks hidden in the works. Leave the machine out in the sun today, its supposed to be warm, and let it thaw, then see what happens


. Thanks for the Comeback... Yes the Forecast says +10'C by the Afternoon..I'm hoping maybe it just needs to be Thawed Out as the Temps have been Up & Down in short order...


----------



## NorPlan (Feb 20, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> :welcome:
> This appears to be an adjustment problem. Have you *read your owners manual?*
> It should have a maintenance and troubleshooting section. Read it.
> If you don't see any adjustment on that cable some of them have a multi hole adjustment down at the bottom of the cable linkage. I don't know if cub uses this but troybilts use it. Hope you get problem solved.



@micah68k... Thanks for the Comeback... The Unit was given to me , it came without an Owner's Manual..lol.. Will have to go Online, initial slouthing didn't see any Adjustment Points...lol... :icon_whistling:


----------



## NorPlan (Feb 20, 2016)

NorPlan said:


> @micah68k... Thanks for the Comeback... The Unit was given to me , it came without an Owner's Manual..lol.. Will have to go Online, initial slouthing didn't see any Adjustment Points...lol... :icon_whistling:


@micah68k
Went on Cub Cadet Website .. Owner's Manual.. From what I see the Manual leans towards Any & All things pertaining to the Engine.. Nothing Else (???)


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

There might be TWO manuals, one engine, and the other dealing with Operating, Safety, maintenance etc, and if you get lucky, maybe even a parts list. 

Here is a link to the manual that does not mention the engine.

www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/524SWE_manual.pdf


----------



## NorPlan (Feb 20, 2016)

skutflut said:


> There might be TWO manuals, one engine, and the other dealing with Operating, Safety, maintenance etc, and if you get lucky, maybe even a parts list.
> 
> Here is a link to the manual that does not mention the engine.
> 
> www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/524SWE_manual.pdf



@ skutflut..Thanks for the Comeback,Section 3 Adjustments&Setups, 
P.11/Fig.3-15..lol..:wavetowel2:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm betting since the first go was a success that you have some ice build up that occured and is not helping. If not the case then it's gotta be some adjusting needed..... look for a bad bearing or worn belt though!


----------



## NorPlan (Feb 20, 2016)

bad69cat said:


> I'm betting since the first go was a success that you have some ice build up that occured and is not helping. If not the case then it's gotta be some adjusting needed..... look for a bad bearing or worn belt though!



:icon_whistling: There definitely was a bit of slack in the Cable.. Aside from the Belt Smoking some when I had issues the other day the belt was none the worst for ware..lol... Hopefully we can make it through to the end of the Season before considering any necessary Belt Replacement..lol.. On a Side Note: Despite the 51.2cm Snowfall in one Dump, the Chief Meteorologist for Canada did say according to the Laws of Averages and past records, Yada Yada Yada.. We could possibly get 70cm more of Snow before the Winter Season can be Declared Officially over.. Beauty. :blush::icon_whistling:


----------

